# Air Canada Launches Flights to St Vincent & the Grenadines



## RNCollins (Dec 16, 2017)

*Air Canada Launches Flights to Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 
*
The Caribbean Journal Staff / December 15, 2017
https://www.caribjournal.com/2017/12/15/air-canada-launches-flights-st-vincent-grenadines/

“There’s a new way to get to St Vincent and the Grenadines.

In a big boost for St Vincent’s new Argyle International Airport, Air Canada has launched its first ever flights to the destination.

The new Toronto-St Vincent flights launched Thursday on Air Canada’s Rouge leisure carrier.

The service is the first scheduled international nonstop flight to Argyle, which is one of the most modern airports in the region but until now had been unable to attract major service.

The inaugural flight was met by a delegation including St Vincent and the Grenadines Prime Minister Dr Ralph Gonsalves, Tourism Minister Cecil McKie and Tourism Authority CEO Glen Beache.

Air Canada Rouge is operating the service weekly on Thursdays on an Airbus A319 aircraft with 136 seats....”


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 20, 2017)

Sorry, people on this forum may not like my reply.  Yes, great thing for St. Vincent and the Grenadines, not so great for people travelling on AC Rouge with seats that are perfect for travellers that are not taller than 5’5”, unless people the Rouge Premium or Rouge Plus. 
I guess if the price is right people may put up with the uncomfortable seats.


----------



## youppi (Dec 21, 2017)

Chrisky said:


> Sorry, people on this forum may not like my reply.  Yes, great thing for St. Vincent and the Grenadines, not so great for people travelling on AC Rouge with seats that are perfect for travellers that are not taller than 5’5”, unless people the Rouge Premium or Rouge Plus.
> I guess if the price is right people may put up with the uncomfortable seats.


May be it depends of the plane. I used  AC rouge (standard seat) on big plane (767-300) and I didn't feel uncomfortable. I'm 5'11".


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 21, 2017)

That is it exactly.  The plane they use for this new flight will be an Airbus 319, which is a smaller plane.  The AC Rouge site states that the seat pitch in economy is 29", which is very uncomfortable.


----------



## youppi (Dec 22, 2017)

Chrisky said:


> That is it exactly.  The plane they use for this new flight will be an Airbus 319, which is a smaller plane.  The AC Rouge site states that the seat pitch in economy is 29", which is very uncomfortable.


You're right. 30" for the 767.


----------

